# اقتراح للألوان لتمييز البنات عن الاولاد



## نجمة الثريا (2 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا بقترح مجرد احقتراح :blush2:

شو رأي المدير بأن يكون للبنات لون مختلف عن الشباب .. 

يعني لو كان لون البنات زهري  ولون الشباب أزرق أو غيره ... المهم يختلف الألوان عن بعضيهم

علشان يسهل علينا التمييز بيناتهم  

وشكرا لجهودكم ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 نوفمبر 2013)

اعتقد حبيبتئ هيبقى صعب.. أولا فئ علامه تميز نوع آلجنس أصلا تحت الاسم .. و ثانيا الألوان موجوده. من عضو عادى لعضو مبارك لمشرف لمحاور و و و لحد الأحمر ... فاصلا. الألوان مستخدمه .. صعب نستخدمهأ تانى فى تمييز حاجه ..  ده رائى أنا.. نشوف الباقى ..  
يوم جميل عليكى .. صباح. الخير


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

زي مقالت حبو ,, 

يعني مثلاً العضو النشيط لونه ازرق

يبقي ازرق و لبني مثلاً
و المبارك اخضر فاتح و اخضر غامق
و المشرف اصفر غامق و اصفر فاتح
و المحاور و المشرف العام و الادمن و ...

صعب أوي و الألوان هتكتر جداُ

و كمان بردو زي مقالت حبو ,,, ملعاش فائدة كبيرة لأن موجو تحت الأسم و الصورة اذا كان ولد أو بنت


ده مجرد رأيي ..


----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرًا  لردودكم ...*​


----------

